

Browser Detection without Javascript - e1ven
http://documenta.rudolphina.org/cond-css-demo.xml

======
axod
Why would you use this? And why would anyone disable javascript? Nothing makes
sense anymore...

~~~
heyadayo
Its not necessarily about disabling javascript... its that js is often a poor
way of detecting browsers. Remember how the User-agent header was supposed to
identify the browser? All the browser's put arbitrary crap there so they will
be served this or that version of html. Now browser's are all trying to look
like each other in js land for the same reason -- so that apps work right.
Sometimes these css subtleties are all you end up with.

The reason you would use this is that you can optimize your application in all
sorts of arbitrary ways. maybe string concatenation is faster a certain way in
safari, great; lets just make sure its safari before we do that optimization.

~~~
litewulf
This seems equally brittle. If I'm reading the XSLT correctly its based on the
name of the xml library that a particular browser ships with...

